# I made Fish Parmesan



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I used an Eggwash made of 1egg,1/2milk,and a 1/8 to a 1/4cup of Flour;Breading Greatest to least Breadcrumbs,Garlic Salt,Ground Red Pepper,Black Pepper,and Italian Seasoning.I bakefried spinking a little bit of HOT Olive Oil on each pice of fish let it cook flip it after 5min in a 495F Oven;added a little bit more Olive Oil then cooked it more.The Cookie Sheet the fish were on was lightly greased with Olive Oil;cooked the fish till mostly browned.Put Motzerlla(sp) and let it melt in the oven under 350F for 5 min.Cooked the noodles,drained,and added the Marinara Sauce to the noodles and served.The fish was REALLY GOOD;crispy and tasty.I could have used more sauce on the noodles but it was good.I thouroghly enjoyed that meal.I think its just as good w/o the noodles.


----------

